# 90 gal hodgepodge to aquascape angel tank...update WOOT.



## Vladdy (May 6, 2008)

That's a nice aquascape. I've rescaped my tank like a million times. Check out my aquarium journal.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Vladdy said:


> That's a nice aquascape. I've rescaped my tank like a million times. Check out my aquarium journal.


dude you should stop that whole check out my aquarium journal thing, it's annoying. 

Ugh, back on topic: Tanks like yours reeeeeaallly make me want angels, they're gorgeous. 
I liked your first scape alot more though, It's a little undersized for the tank but it was nice.


----------



## jfrank85 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah i like it but i like going more for the dramatic. The whole wow factor ya know.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Duuuuuuuudde niiiiice! That Blyxa really is turning red under those lights. Just one suggestion....get a background to hide the cords.

This'll look so sweet in a couple of months


----------



## jfrank85 (Mar 19, 2008)

I like the cords i think it gives it an industrial, Gary Indiana feel lol. Do we have black background for 48 X 25?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Lol that is true.

I think so...I know we have a 24" black/blue background for sure.


----------



## jfrank85 (Mar 19, 2008)

Side View:


----------



## fishboy23 (Oct 24, 2007)

When that lotus and the crypt balansae fill in, it'll look sweet. Good luck with it, and keep bringing trimmings to the meetings...they're great for my college kid budget :icon_lol:

(BTW Lego...your stuff seems to be taking hold pretty well in my tanks, the bonsai has started notably growing already. And the polygonum I got from sean has grown 2-3 inches since sunday night.)


----------



## kenhuang6269 (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice~~~~


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That tank has improved a lot! It's getting so much better


----------



## timelessr1 (Dec 12, 2008)

I think the colors of the plants and fish would really pop if you had a black background


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Really nice rescape. Not crazy about the flat stones but they work for the natural tarace effect, I'd stuff HC or moss between them and allow it to overgrow and hide the rough edges, making it appear to be a more unified mountainside rather than stacked stones.


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

My 90g has a lot more plants but it does not look half as good as this one!!
I like the way the driftwood looks and seriously I'm trying not to run to the LFS and get some angels. 
A black background and some more time!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

jaidexl said:


> Really nice rescape. Not crazy about the flat stones but they work for the natural tarace effect, *I'd stuff HC or moss between them and allow it to overgrow and hide the rough edges,* making it appear to be a more unified mountainside rather than stacked stones.


Yeah! Something like Weeping Moss would look so BA growing out between the slate and around the Anubias.


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

Just personal preference of course, but I am really attracted by the flat stones. I love the hardscape on this tank.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

This is a nicely done layout. I have never really seen a planted scape with flat rocks. Mostly seen them in specific biotopes. But they really work well here.


----------



## jfrank85 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks all!!  Yeah Yeah im going to get black background on it tomorrow so keep an eye out for new pics. also i think im going to use the peacock moss and place it in between the rocks like you had requested. the thought crossed my mind but never followed through with it.:icon_redf Prolly will move the aubertii from the front and place it in another location and replace it with japonica.


----------



## jfrank85 (Mar 19, 2008)

Update: Put black background and added peacock moss around the rocks.


















Angels are quite photogenic.





































And i know you all love the angels so here is one for you.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

You just had to rub the helferi in my face. The one plant I can't grow worth a crap.

The first angel pic...gold marble pearlscale? Or is it a koi pearlscale? Sweet fish


----------



## jfrank85 (Mar 19, 2008)

i dunno, you tell me.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

nice fish!


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

nice angel


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

nice angels. But I like the daonoi more. Like legomaniac, I'm struggling to grow those as well. 

Looks like you got some algae on those. Clean them up before they overpower this piece of art


----------



## jfrank85 (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry to do this to ya legomaniac but here is another helferi pic, this one has a little friend growing off of it. I just did a water change and i have a bunch of bubbles floating in the tank and on the side so ill get more pics tomorrow. As of now ive counted 4 breeding pairs of angels in this tank, all cleaning the smooth surfaces off and the female has her egg tube (i dunno what its called lol) out. Ive been breeding african cichlids, maybe i should consider these guys too.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Why do you torment me so?


----------



## jfrank85 (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok here is an update of the 90gallon angel tank. First is the full view, the blyxa is really growing nicely! It is getting very lush and green. As you can see by the filter intake, i have quite an issue with duckweed. One of these little buggers transported via planting and BAMM, infestation. 









Here is a pic of the trio of rummynose tetras i got off of a friend of mine. I would really like to increase this school to 12-15 whenever i can find some.









Another Rummynose pic.









_Ancistrus_ sp. "_Pucallpa_" pic:









My diy setup with homemade bubble counter, approx 30 bubbles per minute.









Dry ferts and tools.









And a misc hygro pic.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

this is coming along really well. angels are a great choice for a tank like this with lots of open space...and those are nice-looking angels. i really like your use fo flat stones too. i have always been too timid to try using flat stones because it seems they are more difficult to resolve. i should try some sometime in a new scape. 

i concur on what a pain duckweed can be sometimes. i like it in small amounts, but it can quickly become way to much and it's so difficult to remove all of of it.


----------



## jfrank85 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Hydrophyte! There are assorted crypts also growing out from between the rocks and driftwood which should soften and add interest to the empty spaces. Also as recommended i added mosses throughout the tank (thanks all it looks great). The back left corner has Cryptocoryne balansae which hopefully will grow to the top of the tank and fill the space up well.


----------



## jfrank85 (Mar 19, 2008)

I came home from work to find this...




























I love angel fish lol . Does anyone know the correct morphs of these angels? I thought wild color and half black but im not 100% sure.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Your angels are crazy . This is kinda a daily thing for them isn't it? You know, not many people is the MAS raise angels (or at least they don't bring them into the meetings). If you saved some of those eggs and raised em, I bet they'd sell real quick.

Hmmm...I wonder what a half black/wild color mix would look like


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

those are beautiful angels you could make bank selling them.


----------



## jfrank85 (Mar 19, 2008)

Few new pics for you all! Its been a while and i was fighting green cynobacteria. I got some EM tabs from legomaniac and im all good. Enjoy!:biggrin:



















I cant wait til the balansae grows to the top of the tank it'll look sick! It may take a few more months but it is worth the wait.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, what a difference, very nice!

Got any closeups of that black marble angel in the first pic? That's some of the wildest coloring I've ever seen.


----------



## finfan (Jun 16, 2008)

nice tank and fish

your angels don't fight? specially after a pair formed they didn't just make all the other angel's life miserable... i only had 4 and once a pair formed the pair made the other twos life miserable to the point one committed suicide


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice looking tank. How did the Angels do with their eggs?


----------



## jfrank85 (Mar 19, 2008)

Got some more pics for ya'll. Tried to get good angel pics, i did my best. (camera is old and my Minolta is out of film ) As for aggression, there is one pair that rules the roost and can be a little pushy, other than that they are harmless. The eggs unfortunately were eaten either by the parents, other angels, the serpaes, the cories, or the sae's. Whatever the case it was a good nutritious snack :icon_lol:. 

Plants

Rotala sp. Singapore 








Anubias nana var. petite w/ some mulm on it









Various Angel Pics


























Tank Pics


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, some marbles really are one of a kind. That one looks like something out of the '80s with dayglo paint splatter. :hihi: I'm getting more into wild types lately but I would pay good money for that one.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Man, that Rotala Singapore looks wicked. When you gonna trim it for me?


----------



## jfrank85 (Mar 19, 2008)

Here are a few pics i took a few mins ago. enjoy! 

How lazy snails get around the tank...









hydrocotyle something, what was this again legomaniac?









Balansae is growing in very nicely.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

jfrank85 said:


> hydrocotyle something, what was this again legomaniac?


Hydrocotyle leucocephela. Holy cow, it exploded. It had what, like 2 leaves when I gave it to you?


----------



## jfrank85 (Mar 19, 2008)

UPDATE TIME! Hey yall long time no talk. Puter been down had to replace a few things on it to get her back into shape but im back baby. Did a few changes with the tank. Decided to take the Blyxa aubertii out to create a more sloping effect. Just got done fighting a war against green water algae still a little cloudy .



















I had another idea which many of you would prolly frown upon. I really want to take the angels and all other fish and flora out and do an all Asian tank. what are your thoughts?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

That R. Singapore is crazy. Is that a bright red crypt in the front in between all the blyxa?


----------



## jfrank85 (Mar 19, 2008)

Fl. sunset.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

The really bright red one? Seriously?


----------



## jfrank85 (Mar 19, 2008)

No it looks more like that tiger striped crypt you gave me .


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

That's a great tank.


----------

